# Deer stand windows



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

What do you DIY guys use for a window? Did you purchase a window or just cut a hole and add hinges? 

Putting one together and im trying to decide how I want to do it.


----------



## jatupa (Nov 11, 2009)

I cut holes and bought 3/8" smoked plexiglass windows and purchased some double track from a lumber yard in Bay City. I thought everything was great until this week when I went down to the lease and realized the glue I used was NOT working out. I am still glad I used the track, it was a lon/cold/wet winter in the stand I was in last year, I just need to regroup on how I am going to attach it!!


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

i found what i was looking for in the search.

I might try the plexiglass first. If it does not work ill order windows after this season.

http://www.ideal-aluminum.com/photos.html


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I cut a hole and hinge from the top. Add a little piece of inner tube or flashing above the window to help water proof. It's colder but that is part of why I hunt to be in the weather also. Plus, I have never been able to open windows without making some noise or extra movement and I would be very upset if a trophy of a lifetime was scared off from opening a window!!!!!!


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I do not use glass windows. I use camo netting cloth curtains. I take the 10 inch wide metal flashing material at home depot and tack it above the window openings. Bend up to form a cover to keep the rain out. The curtains (4 foot wide) are put on a wire strung from side to side in the stand so they can be bunched up for concealment or slide open for low light conditions. I use two sections per wall. The curtains help retain heat when it gets cold or can be slid open to let a breeze in when it is hot. If spread thin you can see through easy once the sun comes up good.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Windows*

I use both plexiglass windows and burlap camo for curtains. I use the plexi to keep bugs, ***** and bees out when I am not in it. And, on those really nasty days I can keep the window closed and still hunt. 
I use the 1/4" aluminum track from lows, and use 1/4" plexiglass. I drill a hole in the track and attach it with 3 or 4 penny galv. nails. the plexi slides straight up and hooks on a small wire to hold it up. You have to use a nail set to finish nailing the small nails in. Been doing it this way for about 30 years, works great, lasts 20 # years.
Good luck whatever you do.
BB


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

I use Lexan it holds up better then plexiglass and not as brittle when cold. The plywood cut out is hinged to swing up and provide an awning when raining. The Lexan slides straight up to allow the rifle and I have a camo screen also.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

I cut the holes,add hinges,and then use 1/8 GLASS in a homemade track...I use 2 pieces of glass for each window and only make the windows 1/2 as long as the side they are goin in....that way you can slide the window open and sit in the corners to block your sillouete.....Glass because over the years it will not yellow/discolor, and you can take them out and clean them....I hinge the cutout piece and run a piece of paracord from the front edge up into the blind ,so I can adjust it as a shade or rain flap.


----------



## Bay Front (Apr 15, 2005)

Try here....http://www.dickinsonfeedandsupply.com/ Windows prices are reasonable. Saw them last weekend at hunting expo in Katy.


----------



## Bay Front (Apr 15, 2005)

Also try http://www.premierfeeders.com/ look under Blinds/DIY Russell and his son are good people!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I took some aluminum "c" channel from Home depot and mounted it vertically on the outside of my windows. I then took a piece of Plexiglas and drilled a small hole in the middle bottom and attached a strap from Academy to the inside. These are tie down straps with a buckle in the camping section. I cut off the buckle and screwed it to the inside wall of the stand below the window and ran the strap through it. I usually open the windows and leave them open while hunting but if it's really cold or raining I can leave the windows closed and if I need to open it all movement is below the window and I can let it slide down slowly and quietly.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I cut out the plywood. Trim around the outside with 2X2's just inside of the plywood cut for the window. Do the same in the blind trim around with 2X2's. Cut another hole for the window in the plywood cutout. Use plexiglass and attach with caulk and screws to the window cutout. Attach hinges to the top. You will have to trim a little off of the bottom of the window piece so that it will close inside the blind. You end up with a very tight fit that can be pinned with a 1/4 inch bolt by drilling a hole through the 2X2 in the window and the 2X2 in the blind because when closed the 2X2's will be on top of one another. Drop the bolt in and its locked. I use 200# dacron to raise the window. Attach to botton of the window and drill a hole in the blind just above the window and pull it up. Put you 3 nails inside to loop your dacron on. Use 3 nails so you can adjust how high you want the window. Sounds complicated but it works. I dont like the commercial windows because they somehow have plastic that the sun causes to come apart.I will draw a picture later if I have time.. 

Charlie


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks charlie. that would be cool if you could get a drawing up. Im just about done with it. Should have the frame done today.


----------



## mickey839 (Jun 10, 2006)

X2 on the Dickinson Feed and Supply. Those windows are great and they have all sizes. They have the slide and flip up, come with easy mounting hardware, already framed, and have weather stripping. Got them for my dad's stand and if ever build another i'll be using them for sure.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Duck blinds don't have windows....or tops.......


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

Have a sheet, I think it is about 7' by 3 1/2' of light tint 1/4" Lexan I'll let you have 15 bucks if you want to go that route. I'm in Angleton if you want to swing by and get it. I picked it up thinking I was going to try to make a windshield for my mule but never used it.


----------



## BOI Jr. (Jan 6, 2007)

Here's an easy solution. Fast shipping also.
http://www.boedeker.com/ezglide.htm
*
*


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Berto

I have some windows made but the wife is out of town with the camera. She will be back tomorrow. I will take some pictures, they are worth 1000 words

Charlie


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks for the offer gulf. I'll let u know. 

Charlie no big deal, I ran into some problems today so the windows are on the burner. I need to figure out how to brace them


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Berto

This is an old window that after these changes were made. The 2X2's that frame the window should be moved inside the plywood about 1/4 of an inch so the plywood will seal against the 2x2's that frame inside the blind. The window cutouts are framed with 2x2's. The horizontal 2x2's above and below the window cutout run all the way across the blind. With 2x2's vertically on each side of the window. They should overlap the cutout about 1/4 inch so the plywood window when closed will seal against it.

Charlie


----------



## rcortinas (Oct 10, 2009)

We have gone to the junk yard and got old bus windows.


----------



## TheHunted (Apr 20, 2011)

Check with DeerView Window Co.

www.deerviewwindows.com


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

I posted a vid of the deer blind I recently completed on youtube. If you jump to 5 min mark It shows a simple window assembly and it cost around 35 bux for 4 windows.. Hope it helps..


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

Some pics of simple windows


----------



## bioman (Jul 6, 2005)

dickinson feed has the best simplest glass windows and they are pretty cheep


----------



## bmc4041 (Apr 12, 2006)

I bought window screen frame and used it as track for my lexan windows. I just screwed the screen frame into the window frame and then slid the lexan into the track. It works perfect.


----------



## Cincolomas (Oct 21, 2010)

*Good windows*



berto said:


> i found what i was looking for in the search.
> 
> I might try the plexiglass first. If it does not work ill order windows after this season.
> 
> http://www.ideal-aluminum.com/photos.html


I have 4 blinds with windows from ideal-aluminum. Have two friends that have bought from them also. They will make the windows to whatever size you want and they really aren't expensive. Well worth the money....you will love 'em!


----------



## chasintales (Jan 22, 2010)

I use 2'x2' single pane house windows from Home Depot. Just screw them in. Limo tint the top portion of the window or paint it. Window has locking latches, they are very quiet. You can keep them closed when hunting and just slide it up when you are ready to shoot. They work really well. Sell for about $40 a window but it is well worth it.


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

No doubt Dickenson Feed and Supply. They have a variety from inexpensive to expensive. It all depends on what you want. i was lucky enough to get a window that a customer had ordered alot of and never picked up. 40" X 11.5" for 49.95 a window. Since the stand was an old stand with a solid metal frame, I figured I could spend on some windows because of the saving on frame. They slide side to side and will able to shut the wind/cold down!!


----------



## TheHunted (Apr 20, 2011)

DeerView Windows has a lot of great deals going on right now.

www.deerviewwindows.com


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

TheHunted said:


> DeerView Windows has a lot of great deals going on right now.
> 
> www.deerviewwindows.com


good link.
thanks


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

I went to a glass shop and had windows cut out of 1/8" smoked plexiglass with a 1/4 inch overlap on each side and bottom. With fidgity kids moving around the smoked windows keep their movements hidden from those pesky does that like to snap their head up and check you out without reason. I hinge them at the top on the inside of the blind. To hold them open I drilled a small hole in the bottom of the window, put a piece of offshore leader through it with a knot tied on one end and a loop at the other. When I open the window the loop hangs on a small household hook above the window. I also used the bent over flashing a few inches over the window to detour the rain that runs down the sides.


----------

